# M3 Mirrors



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

How come all the m3 mirrors for the b14 with LED are manuals and not electric?

This is kinda fucked up if you ask me. Only XE have the manual mirrors and I bleive more GXE were sold than the XE


Did did not know if this should go here or in the show part.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They are manual because that's what the manufacturer (Erebuni?) decided...

...saves money...
...saves R&D time...
...one less thing to break...

Fucked-up or no, it makes sense to me...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Has anyone bought and and like em

are they worth the buy?

HOw hard is it to go from electric mirrors ro manual?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

go here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13288


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> *Has anyone bought and and like em
> 
> are they worth the buy?
> 
> HOw hard is it to go from electric mirrors ro manual? *


its not hard at all, its actually WAY easier since u dont have wiring to mess with (besides the LED's)......besides how often do u play with your power windows?? not enough to the point where it gets annoying right?? thats they way i see it.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i play wiht mine a lot when I get hella bored


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, 
If you turn your mirrors all the way down to aim at the curb, it makes parallel parking SUPER easy. (Many extra luxo cars do this automatically when the car is in reverse).

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

that just had nothing to do with anything.
But good point .. ha


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I thought it was relevant to the ''i play wiht mine a lot when I get hella bored'' line.
But oh well.

Seth


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Sorry i get hella bored at the street races when noone will race so I start playing with my mirrors


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I was going to get the Erubuni but I found out that the mirrors are actually for the 200 and they list it as Sentra....typical :bs:


----------

